# Coffee bean storage



## Thecatlinux

I Am quite happy to store in the re sealable bag the coffee comes in . But when i crack open a 1kg bag I am looking at other storage solutions .

I am currently using a Kilner jar at the moment at to be honest the beans are being using up pretty quickly at the moment .

i have seen the airscape and coffee bean vac canister(s) which remove the air , has any one used or own one of these? Are they any good?


----------



## Mrboots2u

I use kilner jars also. How long are they being store d for ...


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> I use kilner jars also. How long are they being store d for ...


About a week at the moment but thinking I need to be able to store for about two weeks maybe a little longer.


----------



## DavecUK

Nowadays I think the best option is to by some releasable 1 way valve bags....500g or 250g. Open the 1 kg bag, take out 500 -600g and reseal in a 500g resealable bag. If the coffee is fairly fresh, it will still continue degassing and then use from the 1kg bag....which has the largest headspace.

I use 500g resealable valve bags for exactly that purpose, or when I roast, I split my roast out into 2 of these bags....rather than a 1kg bag.


----------



## ShortShots

I second the above


----------



## 4085

Davec will tell you, we all used to buy vacuum sealing machines with zip bags with one way valves in, and draw the air out initially then every day as it produced gas. Eventually you reached a stage where no gas was produced so you knew they were ok to store till you needed them. I cannot find any links to these machines now, but mine was always dodgy anyway!


----------



## ronsil

They never seemed to work 100%. Lakeland used to sell the machines & the bags but not any more.


----------



## Thecatlinux

To be honest i meant to buy some bags with my last order , I just forgot! still I am going to do another order this week as I want to get ahead of myself with stock, Rave's roast date to dispatch time is bang on , just means I need to remember to factor in the resting time . Came close again this weekend to running out , luckily the weather has been good so managed to get out.


----------



## DavecUK

dfk41 said:


> Davec will tell you, we all used to buy vacuum sealing machines with zip bags with one way valves in, and draw the air out initially then every day as it produced gas. Eventually you reached a stage where no gas was produced so you knew they were ok to store till you needed them. I cannot find any links to these machines now, but mine was always dodgy anyway!


I used to do it as well....but I actually found after diligently doing it for a long time...the bags used to develop holes (in a short time too), some were defective, the batteries oh god....and even if it did all work, sadly the results were only a little better than bunging them in a 1 way valve bag, with a ziplock. The thing that really makes the difference, is to get as much air out of the bag as possible before resealing and to decant 50% into a smaller bag, so your not repeatedly exposing all the beans to air.

It's like single dosing, did it religiously for years and have now stopped...noticing no difference in the coffee or the grind settings. I bung a days worth in the grinder and it's all good.


----------



## Obnic

What do you think of the one way valve jars of the type coffee compass sell?


----------



## DavecUK

Obnic said:


> What do you think of the one way valve jars of the type coffee compass sell?


Can't see any 1 way valve jars on their website...just vacuum storage jars?


----------



## Obnic

I've just checked mine - I'm not sure vacuum is quite accurate, there will certainly be air in the canister when closed, but you're right in as much as they are airtight in both directions unless you open the valve. That is to say you can't force the lid on or get it off unless you break the seal. So it's not a one way valve or an air free container. Manufacturers site is tightvac.com


----------



## marcuswar

I use the Vacu Vin Coffee jar. It has a one way valve in the lid and a small manual hand pump to extract the air. They say they hold 500g of beans but it's a bit of squeeze to get them all in without blocking the one way valve in the lid.

The downsides of the jar are that its transparent (smoked plastic) rather than opaque and the lid for some bizarre reason is almost square but not quite, so it will only fit on the jar one way around but its not immediately obvious which way around it should be. I think this is root cause of most of the bad reviews because people don't realise its not on properly and then complain it won't seal. If they just rotated it 90 degrees I'm sure it would be fine.

What I sometimes do if I have more beans than will fit in the jar is use the it as a vacuum jar, placing a resealable bag with a one way valve in there and then extracting the air from the jar and also the bag. Open up the jar and the beans are vacuum packed in the bag.

I got my two from Amazon for about £10 each delivered, but they seem to be more like £15 at the moment (although on eBay they are over £20!)


----------



## Thecatlinux

This is what I was looking at.

cue Gail.


----------



## Phil104

Thecatlinux said:


> I Am quite happy to store in the re sealable bag the coffee comes in . But when i crack open a 1kg bag I am looking at other storage solutions .
> 
> I am currently using a Kilner jar at the moment at to be honest the beans are being using up pretty quickly at the moment .
> 
> i have seen the airscape and coffee bean vac canister(s) which remove the air , has any one used or own one of these? Are they any good?


I've been using an airscape (the black version) for about a month and so far, I think so good. It keeps what I have fresh enough to my taste. It's not a cheap option compared to a kilner jar but it looks good, is obviously opaque, and is easy enough to access and operate (i.e, lovingly place the beans in, insert the inner lid and gently plunge down, lock, put the outer lid on, stand back and admire... then think to 'self, if I'm admiring this, I must get out more). When I was doing a systematic search into keeping cofffee fresh, the airscape consistently reviewed well. There's also the Friis coffee vault; more expensive and it needs replaceable 'freshness valves'. Is the real answer: drink often and drink more, so storage isn't an issue (on the other hand, I'm mixing some of that up with the advice of the landlady of our local).


----------



## Obnic

marcuswar said:


> I use ... a small manual hand pump ... it's a bit of squeeze to get in without blocking the one way valve.


Snicker snicker snicker









I know puerile. I'm ashamed of myself. Snicker snicker


----------



## Kyle548

marcuswar said:


> but it's a bit of squeeze to get them all in without blocking the one way valve


My one way valve is strictly exit only.


----------



## leftism

I use a Foodsaver to freeze my green beans, and sometimes roasted if I buy 1kg bag and split it up. Maybe a little pricey, but it works great


----------



## sjenner

FWIW I bought some of these:

http://planetarydesign.com/products/airscape/

They have two lids, an inner lid with a one way valve and a locking handle which sits immediately on top of the the beans, and then an outer lid (again with a one way valve), and this sits on top of the container, I think this is more cosmetic though.

I would also add that when I have kilo bags, I decant 250 into the Airscape container, the remaining beans are left in the bag, which I reseal with "gaffer tape" after pushing the air out.

As for my own, less than skilled roasts, I have bought some resealable bags from Steve Leighton, I think he bought a huge amount of these bags for "Cup of Excellence" in the early days, and got lumbered with them, since he changed to his distinctive white/red bags that are now used exclusively.


----------



## Thecatlinux

I like the look of the airscape container , just can't seem to find one at the right price.


----------



## capsulemate

I have a way you can try .

use some empty coffee capsules/pods ,and fill the coffee into it ,then sealed use foil lids .


----------



## Phil104

Thecatlinux said:


> I like the look of the airscape container , just can't seem to find one at the right price.


 There don't seem to be that many people importing them - I gulped and bought one through Ethical Addictions.


----------



## Yes Row

capsulemate said:


> I have a way you can try .
> 
> use some empty coffee capsules/pods ,and fill the coffee into it ,then sealed use foil lids .


God loves a tryer


----------



## Charliej

I really like the Coffee Compass containers we all got as a freebie with their DSOL roast, and yes they do have a one way valve, which is how the lid manages to push the air out.


----------



## Obnic

Charliej said:


> I really like the Coffee Compass containers we all got as a freebie with their DSOL roast, and yes they do have a one way valve, which is how the lid manages to push the air out.


Is that right Charlie? I have three. They are marvellously convenient but in every case I can only put the lid on whilst pressing the button to open the valve. With mine, I can't see how a degassing bean could vent through the valves. Do yours work differently? Are mine broken?


----------



## Jon

Thecatlinux said:


> i have seen the airscape and coffee bean vac canister(s) which remove the air , has any one used or own one of these? Are they any good?


They are awesome. Got one. Used one. I actually used it a few years back for keeping (ground, sorry!) coffee fresh whilst I drove coast to coast in the US... Was surprisingly good.


----------



## Jon

Could do a group buy on them if enough folk were interested I approached the manufacturer/distributor back in 2010 and they were up for shipping a load (at trade price) if numbers were right.


----------



## ronsil

I've used the 'Airscape' canisters every day for about 18 months now. Purchased direct from USA at around £25 including postage.

However I have seen them for sale here in the UK. Forgotten where I saw them but will check back & post.

They work well.


----------



## Jon

I'm not using mine atm so if someone wanted to borrow it pre purchase that wouldn't be a problem aside from a few logistics!


----------



## Charliej

Obnic said:


> Is that right Charlie? I have three. They are marvellously convenient but in every case I can only put the lid on whilst pressing the button to open the valve. With mine, I can't see how a degassing bean could vent through the valves. Do yours work differently? Are mine broken?


It's just a one way valve and pressing the button on the lid opens it up to let the air out quicker, so it creates a partial vacuum to make an airtight seal, just stick your hooter next to the valve and you should be able to smell the coffee.


----------



## Phil104

ronsil said:


> I've used the 'Airscape' canisters every day for about 18 months now. Purchased direct from USA at around £25 including postage.
> 
> However I have seen them for sale here in the UK. Forgotten where I saw them but will check back & post.
> 
> They work well.


 Ethical Addictions £21.90 plus p&p

http://www.eacoffee.co.uk/ourshop/prod_2256436-AirScape-64-floz-by-Planetary-Design.html


----------



## Phil104

jonc said:


> Could do a group buy on them if enough folk were interested I approached the manufacturer/distributor back in 2010 and they were up for shipping a load (at trade price) if numbers were right.


 I'd be interested - could do with another one or two containers depending upon price.


----------



## Jon

Not sure whether it would compete with Ethical Addictions - at the time no-one was importing them - can drop a mail to the folk...


----------



## Obnic

Charliej said:


> ...just stick your hooter next to the valve....


Puts me in mind of another recent thread. Snicker









Thanks for clearing that up. I do think these are great containers but then I'm racing through beans so the contents are replaced ever two or three days anyway.


----------



## Charliej

Obnic said:


> Puts me in mind of another recent thread. Snicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. I do think these are great containers but then I'm racing through beans so the contents are replaced ever two or three days anyway.


As I've just opened my Union Yemen Matari coffee I had a good look at the Coffee Compass container's mechanism and basically the button pushes the valve back so that the air can escape when putting the lid on, I think they're about £8.50 or so from Coffee Compass so excellent value given the prices of the other specialised coffee containers.


----------



## Phil104

Charliej said:


> As I've just opened my Union Yemen Matari coffee I had a good look at the Coffee Compass container's mechanism and basically the button pushes the valve back so that the air can escape when putting the lid on, I think they're about £8.50 or so from Coffee Compass so excellent value given the prices of the other specialised coffee containers.


 Yes, just had a look - they are good value assuming they do the job.


----------



## DavidBondy

I have three of these from Coffee Compass and have found them miles better than the electric one which I bought from BB and had to send back for a refund.

At £8.50 each they are tremendous value as well.

David


----------



## Charliej

Phil104 said:


> Yes, just had a look - they are good value assuming they do the job.


Well just ask any of the DSOl members who got them as a freebie, it certainly works for me, when I open a 500g or 1kg bag some goes in the hopper the canister gets filled and then any left over goes into a resealable bag with a valve abd then squeeze all the air out, this lot it what goes into the hopper next.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Charliej said:


> Well just ask any of the DSOl members who got them as a freebie, it certainly works for me, when I open a 500g or 1kg bag some goes in the hopper the canister gets filled and then any left over goes into a resealable bag with a valve abd then squeeze all the air out, this lot it what goes into the hopper next.


I tend to use mine when the beans are ready use. If the roasters bag is not re-sealable I tend to squash the whole bag in minus 18g which seems to fit rather well.


----------



## Phil104

Coffee Compass here I come....


----------



## DavidBondy

Phil104 said:


> Coffee Compass here I come....


You might want to try the discount code hottop10 which used to give a 10% discount - for home roasters actually. Not sure if it still works.

David


----------



## Phil104

DavidBondy said:


> You might want to try the discount code hottop10 which used to give a 10% discount - for home roasters actually. Not sure if it still works.
> 
> David


 Thanks David - missed the code and had ordered two CoffeVacs (one for my daughter), which arrived today plus the (roasted) beans I ordered (and a couple of freebies. Fantastic service from Coffee Compass (almost up to your standard, David) - gave them a call to say so and had a good talk with a couple of people there. Be sure to use the valve to let the gas out, I was told. Will try the code next time on the off chance.


----------



## DavidBondy

Couldn't agree more Phil. Nice people, good prices and super-fast delivery. Top firm!


----------



## Phil104

DavidBondy said:


> Couldn't agree more Phil. Nice people, good prices and super-fast delivery. Top firm!


 Thanks David - will definitely be a returning customer


----------



## Charliej

Phil104 said:


> Thanks David - will definitely be a returning customer


I've been ordering something from them at least once a month since we had a DSOL roast from them one month and also had a sample of their Malabar hit, my current favourite from them is the Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural Process, and I need to clear quite a coffee backlog until I can order at least 1kg of it this time


----------



## Phil104

Charliej said:


> I've been ordering something from them at least once a month since we had a DSOL roast from them one month and also had a sample of their Malabar hit, my current favourite from them is the Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural Process, and I need to clear quite a coffee backlog until I can order at least 1kg of it this time


 Thank you - this is good to know. I was spoilt for choice on their site, so I just leapt in and ordered their Costa Rican - and they sent a 'sample' bag of some new Columbian and their mystery roast No. 3 (which is a good concept). A nice touch on the Costa Rican was my name on the label - 'specially roasted for...' It's these small things that make the difference. My current trouble is I can't drink it fast enough - so, like you, I have a backlog.


----------



## Charliej

Phil104 said:


> Thank you - this is good to know. I was spoilt for choice on their site, so I just leapt in and ordered their Costa Rican - and they sent a 'sample' bag of some new Columbian and their mystery roast No. 3 (which is a good concept). A nice touch on the Costa Rican was my name on the label - 'specially roasted for...' It's these small things that make the difference. My current trouble is I can't drink it fast enough - so, like you, I have a backlog.


My backlog is due to my total inability to ignore any special deals from roasters who's beans I like, such as the recent 50% offer Union did. I couldn't resist buying 500g of a Yemen Matari coffee I have wanted to try for a long time but £9.65 for 250g always seemed a little steep.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Ordered some spare bags today with my coffee order, really would like an airscape just trying to find the best place to buy one , they are only 25 US dollars in good old USA just trying to find a good place in the uk.


----------



## Phil104

Thecatlinux said:


> Ordered some spare bags today with my coffee order, really would like an airscape just trying to find the best place to buy one , they are only 25 US dollars in good old USA just trying to find a good place in the uk.


 Ethical Addictions sell them - about the only place so far as I could tell.


----------



## centaursailing

Thanks for the heads up on a supplier for the airscape Phil , I've just ordered one 64 fl oz container in black to match my grinder. Jackie was very helpful.

The URL for Ethical Addictions is: http://www.eacoffee.co.uk/ourshop/prod_2256436-AirScape-64-floz-by-Planetary-Design.html


----------



## Phil104

Rod, Thank you, too. I hope it works for you. They are very solid (more so than the coffeevacs) and now that the group buy doesn't look as if it is going to take off, I'm heading towards another one, essentially because of the quantity it holds.


----------



## Soll

thanks for putting up the link centaursailing, I may go for this


----------



## Rdl81

Just found this thread would people then store the jar just in a cupboard?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Rdl81 said:


> Just found this thread would people then store the jar just in a cupboard?


Anything that's airtight, away from light (if it's clear) and cool. The re-sealable one way valve bags are pretty good if you squeeze the air out of them.


----------



## DavidBondy

I bought my black Airscape container from Tidaka in Germany (http://www.tidaka.net/de/Vakuumbehaelter.html) when I was ordering some other stuff. It was marginally cheaper.

It works well and I have retired my Coffee Compass ones now that I have the Airscape.


----------



## Phil104

DavidBondy said:


> I bought my black Airscape container from Tidaka in Germany (http://www.tidaka.net/de/Vakuumbehaelter.html) when I was ordering some other stuff. It was marginally cheaper.
> 
> It works well and I have retired my Coffee Compass ones now that I have the Airscape.


 Out of interest, David, what did it cost? Via Ethical Addictions and assuming it was the only thing you bought it would round up to £27 (£21.90 for the container; £4.95. p&p) for the large Airscape. It looks like via the German site the container itself would cost about £23.80.


----------



## ronsil

The Coffee Compass canisters are good but I prefer my Airscapes that I purchased from US 3-4 years ago.

I'm happier to feel all the air exuding right down to the beans as you press the first lid in.

Cost then was around £26 delivered


----------



## shrink

I just keep the bags my hasbean orders come in. They are quite re-usable!

Then when i get coffee in 1kg orders, i just put half in 250g bags and use the first 500g up.


----------



## donkeykong

http://ebay.eu/1APOOpd


----------



## ronsil

donkeykong said:


> http://ebay.eu/1APOOpd


Unfortunately they do not work very well.

The bag vacuum is not retained. The machines & bags used to be sold by Lakeland but I think they had so many returned they gave up stocking.


----------



## DavecUK

ronsil said:


> Unfortunately they do not work very well.
> 
> The bag vacuum is not retained. The machines & bags used to be sold by Lakeland but I think they had so many returned they gave up stocking.


Yes, can confirm this is the case, the Lakeland bags start leaking after a while, often a very short while. I left the stuff for my wife know for her baking bits and bobs. I use ziplock resealable 1 way valve bags , simple can't find anything else that's better for the job.


----------



## DavidBondy

I bought a vacuum sealer with my Sous Vide water oven. This uses ridged thickened bags and they hold a vacuum really, really well. If I am embarking on a long business trip I will often vac pack my beans in week or half-week batches and have never had any loss of vacuum even on long flights. I have also used it to reseal Has Bean type bags. It is a bit pricy but has loads of other uses in food preservations, freezing and Sous Vide cooking.

Here it is: http://www.sousvidesupreme.com/Vacuum_Sealers/SousVide_Supreme_Vacuum_Sealer-UK_or_EU_plug/Product.aspx?ProductID=18&DeptID=4 they have answer one out now which is more expensive but I've been using mine for over three years without problems.


----------



## Callum

Just ordered up an airscape from Ethical Addictions.

Could someone please confirm how many grams of beans the 60floz holds.


----------



## DavidBondy

Phil104 said:


> Out of interest, David, what did it cost? Via Ethical Addictions and assuming it was the only thing you bought it would round up to £27 (£21.90 for the container; £4.95. p&p) for the large Airscape. It looks like via the German site the container itself would cost about £23.80.


That's probably about right Phil. I had other stuff on order so the P&P was not much of an issue as I would have paid it anyway. Also, I like to support Tidaka as their products are top notch.


----------



## Phil104

Callum said:


> Just ordered up an airscape from Ethical Addictions.
> 
> Could someone please confirm how many grams of beans the 60floz holds.


 Easily 500g and more. If no one answers more precisely, I'll see if I can work it out later.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Coffee storage, to fridge or not to fridge? That is my question.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Big_Fat_Dan said:


> Coffee storage, to fridge or not to fridge? That is my question.


I don't and have never fridged

Airtight in dark cupboard

Or freeze if I have an oversupply

I know smokeybarn did a small one off test of cupping of fridged versus non fridged , the taste result for him was the converse of what is regarded as a general consensus of not to fridge ...

In all honesty I don't think it proved an awful lot as it didn't carry on past one test for one time period ....( no offence Chris )

I still think the majority of members will sway towards the " dark dry place "


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Big_Fat_Dan said:


> Coffee storage, to fridge or not to fridge? That is my question.


If you're going to freeze - make sure the one way valve is sealed. Once thawed, don't re-freeze and let the packet come up to room temp before opening. Apart from degradation due to to exposure to air (oxidation) the other danger is exposure to moisture which will also degrade the beans.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Thanks Mrboot2u and The Systemic Kid, that has cleared that one up


----------



## Charliej

If anyone has any of the Coffee Compass coffee jars they don't use I'd be more than happy to take them off your hands so you have more room in your kitchen


----------



## Delfi

...big fan of my airscape...albeit pricey....


----------



## Scotford

If my beans come in an airtight bag they stay stored airtight in a cupboard. If not, they take priority.

I never keep beans for more than a month at the absolute longest either way.


----------



## PeterF

The Coffee Compass Coffee Vac Storage jars allows the carbon dioxide gas to escape from your beans - but crucially does not let oxygen in.

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/coffeevac-storage-container-500g.html


----------

